# 29 degrees and heading out



## mtnman (Jan 17, 2008)

29 degrees and heading out this morning . the river has drooped a little bit a we figure the fish should be biting. theres no wind and overcast bad so we will have to see what happens, Out for walley today, the freezer is getting low and yea have to eat! hope to have some pics for yea later on. GOOD PICS. I HOPE!! My buddy has a good camera!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Luck and Stay warm


----------



## slim357 (Jan 17, 2008)

Try an top your buddies 30incher from yesterday. Not sure you need it but good luck


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 17, 2008)

more of a man than me, im be under 3 blankets and have a cup of hot coco if it was that cold here, good luck though


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck! Look forward to the pictures!


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2008)

Catch a big one! Today is my crappy day. So I need to see a big fish when I get home tonight.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 17, 2008)

well its not a huge one but it was one hell of a fight. as soon as she took my bait line started pouring off my reel. it was cool to see a 34" muskie hit and fight like a 50" fish. if my drag wasnt set light she would have snapped my line instantly. here she is and this was taken at one of my muskie honey holes. she was a beautifully marked fish! This is a much better picture.


----------



## little anth (Jan 17, 2008)

nice job man theres no stoping you congrats!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 17, 2008)

real nice fish man congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2008)

killer fish! Weird colors! Ever catch one like that before?


----------



## SMDave (Jan 17, 2008)

Jim said:


> killer fish! Weird colors! Ever catch one like that before?


Are you reffering to the snow on it?  That is snow, isn't it?


----------



## mtnman (Jan 17, 2008)

yes that is snow but the coloring is about normal. sometimes you get a darker green color on them like this 42" female. now this is a pretty fish and boy did she taste good!


----------

